# Cheeseburger In Paradise from Buffett's



## oldman (Sep 19, 2014)

Cheeseburger In Paradise from Jimmy Buffett's. (And all mine. Hmmm, Hmmm.)


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

That looks delicious OM!! I can feel my arteries hardening just looking at it...LOL!!!


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2014)

Actually, my wife and I split it. I don't think I could have eaten the whole thing in one sitting and taking half of it home wouldn't have worked. It would have been awhile until I got back to the hotel with it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

That looks SOOOO good...  I'm salivating..  BUT.. it's been a LONG time since I've eaten something like that.. DARN old cholesterol.. I miss beef.. and cheese.. especially the cheese.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

I could have..and I want one now!!..


----------



## oldman (Sep 19, 2014)

QuickSilver said:


> That looks SOOOO good...  I'm salivating..  BUT.. it's been a LONG time since I've eaten something like that.. DARN old cholesterol.. I miss beef.. and cheese.. especially the cheese.



C'mon now. One won't 'kill' you.


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't have any health problems..my problem is that I can't put on weight, no matter how much I eat..

I am 5'9'' and weigh 8 stone soaking wet!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 19, 2014)

oldman said:


> C'mon now. One won't 'kill' you.



I'm not so sure


----------



## Twixie (Sep 19, 2014)

So many people worry about their health unnecessarily..sitting there with little boxes of pills...eating lettuce and blueberries..

Maybe you won't live longer..but it will sure seem like it!!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2014)




----------

